# Blurry Custom 5 Gal Tank Planted



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

This is my first journal! Its a custom made 5 gal, 14" by 10" by 8.5"
Started March 2nd 2013

Hardware:
5 Gallon tank
Ada style black stand
AqLED Fresh Water LED Fixture 14" 12.96W 54x0.24w 970LM
5 pound co2 
50w Elite Heater 
Aqua Nova Internal Filter
Eco Complete Substrate
1 Rock
1 Drift wood

Plants:
Glossostigma elatinoides
Fissidens fontanus

Live Stock:
Cherry Shrimp
Painted Fire Red
Boraras urophthalmoides

Old LED:

















New LED:
















Blue Only:









I want more Plants but not sure what plants to go with nano tanks....


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice tank did you make it?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good setup, that will look great when you get more plants established in there.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I got it off cl, what plants looks good? Im getting hc soon hopefully


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Tough to scape with plants. I've always considered just shaping the substrate so its not flat, use rocks, or a piece of wood and moss, Downoi, HC or DHG. Mabbe a couple needle leaf java plants for back ground. HM can also be trimmed low?

Some links for inspiration:

Nano planted tank with celestial pearl danio(galaxy rasboras) - YouTube

Planted tank - Nano Nature Aquarium - YouTube

Welcome to my Nano Cube - Red Bee Shrimps - YouTube


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Its been around a week or two since I got my new LED and im loving the growth of my glosso, been having this green spotted algea problem now, can't seem to find something to kill it. Don't want to dose excel might kill shrimps, I also dont use ferts so help me out bca if you can.

Recent Tank


Pygmy Cory


Got an Otto to handle my brown algea


My Shrimp babies


AQ-LED, wish there was a way to dim the blue or set them off while white was on, fixture works perfectly for my tank though.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Some Anubias Nana would be perfect in there. Noas Pet Ark in Vancouver is selling some right now. Lovely tank you have


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I minimized GSA with dosing phosphates. GSA showed up when my PO4 bottomed out; howevre, I was using CO2. Might be hard to correct until you dose ferts, or co2. Otherwise mabbe just scrape and do water changes and wait it out and see if the tank balances out?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Yeah im planning on doing more water change, doing it every 3 days atm


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Whoa. That should be more than enough for water changes.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Randy, small setups always look so cute


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a lot of water changes! The tanks looking good though. I like the led upgrade!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Time to do a water change every 2 days now, see if that helps with the green spot algea... Thanks for the nice post guys  
Yeah the AQ-LED are actually pretty lovely for the low price their at. Im hoping to add in some crs in the future


----------

